# Thyroid thing a bust



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi gang, Would you believe I forgot to go to my fibro meeting the second month in a row? Summers, I always seem to get distracted with the outdoors since I enjoy it out so much when it's warm and green. Anyway, I was going to ask some questions at the meeting, which I think I've already forgotten if you want to remind me for next time. I was also going to tell them about my bust trying to get the Endocrinologist to try the natural thyroid supplement suggested in Dr.Jacob Teitelbaum's book "From Fatigued to Fantastic." I had a feeling he wouldn't try it, but at least he was nice about it anyway. So much for the hope about increasing my stamina for now. Who knows what the future may hold though. I will not give up the ship! He was right about the Candida and Allergy treatment. I had to go back on the Diflucan last week as I was naughty and ate too many milk sugars in the form of ice cream to cool me off in the hot weather. (We have been experiencing a cool down for over a week here so it's been nice now though). I had my proctalgia symptoms back for three days last week which is why I thought I should go back on after being off it since April. This week has been good, so I guess it's doing it's job again. So, how's it going with you? ------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 1999)

Hey Moldie! Since I'm so new to this web site, I'm not up on your thyroid thing, but I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work out. I've had every test I can think of, including a thyroid panel and a lupus test, but everything is always negative. If I doubted any of these symtpoms, I would think I was going crazy, but I know I'm not. I've been to a few lupus support meetings, not because that's what I've got, but because they were so supportive any ANY chronic condition. I live in a very small town and have to be "refered" to a specialist. The only rheumatologist I saw told me that I had early arthritis without even performing an x-ray. She wouldn't even TALK to me about the possibility of fibromyalgia. How frustrating! That's it for now - and I think "Moldie" is a cute name!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi, and Welcome Papoose (Yours is cute too, does it mean something special?) Where do you live (state?). I'm from WI. I had to drive across state to find a doc that dealt with food allergies as none in my city tested for them or believed in Candidiasis. I refer myself to a specialist if I have specific symptoms, I just tell them what they are, and they usually take me, espeically if I've already seen another doc. and it's for a second opinion.I know it will be even harder to find an Endocrinologist that will buy the theory that the standard perameters of lab values could ever change over time. The thyroid gland would probably be tricky to control and perhaps risky. I am not even sure how many other docs out there agree with this theory. It sounded like Dr. Teitelbaum was careful and conservative in his natural, low dose, short term, treatment to "jump start" the thyroid. However, I imagine it will take a number of years before, and if this treatment will ever be available. ------------------


----------

